# Jac-in-a-Box UK Tour Pics



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The start of the big tour With thanks to Tim and Lindsey for the loan of their drive and food.Thanks also to Dave for his usual superb job 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Not bad for a mk2 i suppose 

just joking mate.

Looks fantastic! Jack in a box done another top quality job on it!

I might try and nip across Tim's tomorrow.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

That's one hell of a clean car - fantastic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Moley


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Car looks gread Andy but Dave looked a bit worse for wear last night :wink:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad hes doing mine soon.....
I would'nt want to take it out of the garage after that!! :wink:


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Car looks great 8)

I'm looking forward to Dave working his magic on mine too. Hopefully next month 

BTW. I'm sure I spotted a MkI lurking in the background!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CurlyBoyJones said:


> Car looks great 8)
> 
> I'm looking forward to Dave working his magic on mine too. Hopefully next month
> 
> BTW. I'm sure I spotted a MkI lurking in the background!


You did ,Tim will post todays pic later :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> CurlyBoyJones said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great 8)
> ...


Here I am! 




































































































A big thanks to Dave for all his efforts and tips. The pictures really don't do his work justice.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

So have we got any photos then Mark?
Was the weather ok?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Was the weather ok?


Not exactly :?


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

The weather did its best to thwart Dave and it really can't have been much fun for him, but like the pro he is he got there in the end. The results are absolutely stunning - the car has never looked so good.
Its getting near my bed time so just a quick teaser for now 










I'll upload a couple more in the morning


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry about the poor quality of the photographs - they really don't do justice to the work that Dave put in.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Dave has been in Durham today pampering my car, despite the dark clouds massing not a spot of rain all day. 

Taken a few pics but I really don't think it'll do the job justice, very very pleased with the results. I certainly didn't make his job easy, the car's been a bit neglected of late but that'll all change now I've seen what it looks like properly clean and waxed. Feels like a new car all over again.  8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on then where are the pics?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Some more before and after pics...................

Dave before the tour..........










Dave after the tour and lots of 10 hour days polishing.........










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Spectacularly shiny ! 8)


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Come on then where are the pics?


I've been too busy guarding my car from the birds (the feathered variety) to upload them as yet.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I till don't think any of the photo's do justice to Dave and the job that he does.
If anybody can get along to see Dave in action then I would recomend this and then you will see the job first hand and then be totally blown away.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I till don't think any of the photo's do justice to Dave and the job that he does.
> If anybody can get along to see Dave in action then I would recomend this and then you will see the job first hand and then be totally blown away.


I seen him working three times now and still can't believe the results


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Come on Andy [yellowtt] now you have seen the light oooop's the swisvax light , and now you have cheated , got a professional to do your car   

WHERE ARE THE PIC'S :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mail them to me and i will post them NOT !! :wink: :wink:

Ps Professionally cleaned cars are band from the concourse or loose 50 points .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I bet he tried to take a photo but the flash dazzled him :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave did my car yesterday I had some light swirls that no matter how hard I tried I could not get ride of but Dave being the pro he is removed them and did a great job as usual  
Keep up the good work Dave [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I will post some pics when I get a digital camera and learn how to use it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Come on Andy [yellowtt] now you have seen the light oooop's the swisvax light , and now you have cheated , got a professional to do your car
> 
> WHERE ARE THE PIC'S :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Also applies to Semi Professional me thinks :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

some great pics


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Andy [yellowtt] now you have seen the light oooop's the swisvax light , and now you have cheated , got a professional to do your car
> ...


So calling me a semi Pro  "how very dare you"  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Just being polite :lol:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Dave's latest excellent day's work


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks 8) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice love the colour


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice........ 

Dave had to drop the remainder of the tour due to his eye infection so mine is still not worthy of any pictures yet 

Get well soon Dave


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

That's a shame :-( I thought his eye was improving when he left here on Monday evening :-(


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Nice........
> 
> Dave had to drop the remainder of the tour due to his eye infection so mine is still not worthy of any pictures yet
> 
> Get well soon Dave


Oh crikey - hope he's OK. Didn't mention it the other day when I spoke to him..guess he was hoping it would clear up.

Does this mean he's cancelling the rest of the tour or just putting it off until better?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for the good comments...and the hospitality, coffee, food, first aid, some where to sleep and all the other bits and pieces that helped me along. All hugely appreciated 

Obiwan, first time I've had to drop someone who's been given a date. I'm not happy 

Every intention of turning up, even with the "ugly eye" 
I stopped at a chemist after leaving MikeyG's house. He refused to give me anything and pointed me in the direction of Lancaster A&E. 
Ended up calling in the opthalmic surgeon who wanted to take out and "clean" my eyeball...not for me I'm afraid!! Persuaded them to give me some antibiotics on the promise that I'd return for treatment at home.
Slightly scary drive home with one and a bit eye's...so was the right thing to do

Getting better (and no one is taking out my eyes!)

Tour is not in jeopardy and the intention is to be out and about mid May 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A few more pics here Resb's Porka and Senwars Z4M Beemer 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=87110

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope your eye gets better soon Dave and you are back on the road


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope it clears up with the anti-b's. Friend of mine had the take out and clean treatment a few weeks back - I made a sharp exit from the room when he described!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Friend of mine had the take out and clean treatment a few weeks back - I made a sharp exit from the room when he described!!


I bet you have cheared Dave up no end :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope its gets better soon,know any good opticians :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Pleased to hear you made it back in one piece Dave, no problems with cancelling mate, my cars are always dirty enough to require some TLC from an expert........ :lol:

I have been eating Mars bars for two days and drinking bloody lucozade though!! Cannot let them go to waste :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Pleased to hear you made it back in one piece Dave, no problems with cancelling mate, my cars are always dirty enough to require some TLC from an expert........ :lol:
> 
> I have been eating Mars bars for two days and drinking bloody lucozade though!! Cannot let them go to waste :wink:


Thanks 

You've eaten my sweeties  ...they'd have lasted until I reached you :roll: 

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Pleased to hear you made it back in one piece Dave, no problems with cancelling mate, my cars are always dirty enough to require some TLC from an expert........ :lol:
> ...


I thought you knew me better than that........... see chocolate - eat chocolate - let our belt buckle. Nowhere does it say, save chocolate for Dave


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hope you get better soon Dave!

Don't think I could face my eyeball being removed and cleaned either!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

HI Dave sorry i missed you today held up at a meeting should be up your way by the end of the week, want me to bring some grapes :wink: 
will give you a ring to get the kettle on


----------

